# Tuner head screws.



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Can somebody tell me what size the tuner head wood screws are?...I'm guessing #2 X 3/8"....I want to order some. I keep losing the little buggers on the floor where they seem to self destruct on impact....thanks Lab


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

Those are a genuine Fender part, and they're not that expensive. It might be smart just to go to a website and order them, and get them mailed to you.

If you ever have to install them in an undrilled maple neck, pre-drill with a 5/32 drill marked with white-out to half or 2/3 the new screw's depth. Maple splits easily.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

peter benn said:


> Those are a genuine Fender part, and they're not that expensive. It might be smart just to go to a website and order them, and get them mailed to you.
> 
> If you ever have to install them in an undrilled maple neck, pre-drill with a 5/32 drill marked with white-out to half or 2/3 the new screw's depth. Maple splits easily.


Hate to but in but are you sure about 5/32 drill size. Seems a little large.:smile:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

For these small screws try a hobby shop. I build RC planes and I use a lot of them for various things. Small pan head (philips) screws should be easy to get.

If your'e losing THAT many though, I suggest working on a white bath towel like I do. That or keep a strong magnet nearby to pick them out of the carpet.

AJC


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

*Pre-drill sizes should be 3/32"*

Yes, Greenman, you're right. I actually went to the toolbox and got the package, and they're 3/64", the smallest size you can get, although 1/16" is close and depending on your screw, 3/32" might work, too. You check them visually by holding the bit and the screw together end-to-end, with the desired bit size smaller than the screw thread size and as large as the screw body (main shaft) size. It's wise to buy four or six of bits this small because they'll break with the slightest provocation.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

peter benn said:


> Those are a genuine Fender part, and they're not that expensive. It might be smart just to go to a website and order them, and get them mailed to you.
> 
> If you ever have to install them in an undrilled maple neck, pre-drill with a 5/32 drill marked with white-out to half or 2/3 the new screw's depth. Maple splits easily.


Are you the Peter Benn who used to live in Frederecton in the early 80s?


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

You can buy a packet at most music stores for a couple of dollars. If you have difficulty finding them PM me an address and I will send you some. Just let me know if you want Black, Chrome or Gold. Always glad to help a fellow out.


----------

